# Help my primer is bubbling up...



## hollyjo213 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have removed wallpaper from a wall... with tons of dings in the wall so I skim coated the wall 2 times and and sanded the wall until they felt baby smooth... primed the walls and all of where the joint compound was applied and sanded is bubbling up... help...PLEASE!!!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You did wash the adhesive off the wall? What kind of primer did you use? Does it look like air bubbles or is the primer changing physically like paint stripper does? Is it settling down at all as it dries? Is it by chance a plaster wall?


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

hollyjo213 said:


> all of where the joint compound was applied and sanded is bubbling up...


Did you thoroughly clean all the dust off after sanding? Sounds like Kilz2 over compound dust....please say it isn't so:whistling2:


----------



## hollyjo213 (Sep 28, 2009)

no no and no.... I really goofed!!!! 
I didn't wash the walls... i had skim coated over the entire walls.... 

how do I fix my mess up... can i put the oil based primer over the latex primer???


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is this what it is looking like?

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpsweb/portals/bmps.portal?_nfpb=true&_windowLabel=contentrenderer_1_8&contentrenderer_1_8_actionOverride=%2Fbm%2Fcms%2FContentRenderer%2FrenderContent&contentrenderer_1_8cnp=public_site%2Farticles%2Flearn_how%2Flh_int_problem_solver&contentrenderer_1_8np=public_site%2Farticles%2Flearn_how%2Flh_int_blistering&_pageLabel=fa_home

My concern is whether you still have wallpaper paste on the walls and that is contributing along with the loose drywall dust to the adhesion problem. You can put an alkyd primer over latex but that is not the solution here I fear.


----------



## hollyjo213 (Sep 28, 2009)

nope doesn't look like that at all 

just bubbles... now that the primer has dried some it is going away a little but still able to see some of it


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

You used latex primer, correct? Let it cure, then scrape/sand all remaining loose stuff and recoat with Zinsser Gardz.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

So the wall was dirty before skim coating?
In that case just scrape & sand as stated
Then skim coat any areas needed again


----------

